# Turkey hunt went to the hogs



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great weekend but, no thunder chickens.

The birds were gobbling but, would not respond to calling by me our my hunting partner. Saw a lot of birds both Sat. and Sun. morning but no mature birds would commit and get within gun range. Did pass on 2 jakes Sun. morning. We can only hunt till 1 PM so Sat. we thought we would try to put some birds to bed with our rifles in tow. Which we did but, it wasn't any help Sun. morning. Right at dusk my buddy dusted the hog. The pictures really doesn't do the 165# boar justice. There are some genetics here that are like a Russian boar. Shorter, heavy tall front shoulders with a shield like a tank and big heavy cutters and this was one of them. One of those boars you don't want to come across in the dark.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to your buddy on the Hog !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear you didn't get as to to commit
Congrats on the hog,its one of my two favorite food groups
Second only to wild turkey

One of these years I need to go south and give hog hunting a try


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Sneaky, all is good. Last year the opening was the same way and the next weekend the mature birds went crazy. We could ambush hunt but it takes all the thrill and excitement out of calling in a nice tom so we don't do it. Just being out is great. And if you want a different kind of thrill make your way across a pasture with a couple hundred head of cows with the breeding bulls mixed in when its dark. Nothing like a few thousand pound black bulls in the dark making their presence known with the low rumble of their voices. Let me know when you want to come south.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to your buddy on the hog. Hopefully the birds co-operate next time out. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hog, homemade smoked bacon is a bit better than smoked turkey ( little bit ) imo.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Bacon, Bacon, Bacon. Got to love the Bacon.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

"...make your way across a pasture with a couple hundred head of cows with the breeding bulls mixed in when its dark." No thanks. Think I'd take a different route.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice hog. How come all the places with good hogs are hundreds of miles away?


----------

